# Three days of pain and pleasure



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Thursday I have an evening charter out of Solomons Island and my client is a long time client and has some major talent with a fly rod. Our evening starts out with a two acre blitz on rain minnows by 3-6 lb blues and several over 18 inch convict bass. 
Great evening and dark clouds moving in so day was over. At the ramp my brake line burst and well it took many hours to arrange tow for boat & trailer and a midnight drop at Midas for the truck. 

A kings ransom later on Friday I retrieve my truck and go home.. 

Saturday is Paxfest and a dawn patrol. We dodged many a charter boats trolling right thru busting fish and managed a few blues until I spied a school of bunker and fished them. Now bunker splash all over the place but not on your fly. I found a big popper over top will draw the big blues to bite. It was hard work but it worked... 











In the afternoon we got back out to feeding fish but really had to cover a lot of water to get the right bite. 










On Sunday it was another dawn patrol with some good fishermen. Many doubles and many yellow eyed blues hit on spinning rods. 



















And this handsome bass got taken and released.










On the way home one hour later my trailer bearing spun. Three hours later I limp home. 

Capt Mike


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

What weight rod you using for blues. Never caught a blue on fly but I would imagine itd be fun. Sinking line? Preciate the info and nice report.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Nice report, good to see that black sea bass in the area, they used to be common.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Nice job.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

jhmorgan said:


> What weight rod you using for blues. Never caught a blue on fly but I would imagine itd be fun. Sinking line? Preciate the info and nice report.



I carry three fly rods. 
8 wt with intermediate line.
9 wt with 350 grain sinking line Teeny
10 wt with floating line for the big poppers.

Capt Mike


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice to see your catching something off that red jig and worm. I have the same thing and have yet to catch anything on it.:fishing:


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*How much*

How much are people paying you to catch all those little fish? Just curious. Capt. Dave


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Those are average size fish for this time of year in that area.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

surf rat said:


> How much are people paying you to catch all those little fish? Just curious. Capt. Dave



It is on my website..

Capt Mike


----------

